# Lodge Thespian No. 195



## dpk Shah (Aug 19, 2018)

Dear Brethren all

You are cordially invited to attend the installation of W Brother Jim Greenfield, Master Elect and investiture of officers to be held on Monday 20th August 2018.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2018)

Edwardstown Masonic Hall, 146 Avenue Rd, Clarence Gardens SA 5039+

I will be an apology, although I am closer than most !

Warm regards from a UGLV member


----------

